# Old newspaper ads for your town?



## goodman1966 (Aug 19, 2013)

Found this while typing ing bottle names. Don't know how to make a link so type this in. chroniclingamerica.loc.gov


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 19, 2013)

They are easier to see on the site.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

I love looking at old news papers. I used to go to the library and just read old news paper adds. The prices of stuff--wow  []

 Here's your link

 http://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Rick. There is some really interesting claims made in some of the old ads. I read the southern papers a lot. Setting up a dig with BassAssassin for this fall. Trying to see what we might find here in Shreveport.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  goodman1966
> 
> Thanks Rick. There is some really interesting claims made in some of the old ads. I read the southern papers a lot. Setting up a dig with BassAssassin for this fall. Trying to see what we might find here in Shreveport.


 

 That sounds good. Let us know if you hit the big one
 []


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

They don't have them from every state, including NJ, that sucks ass...


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 21, 2013)

They say they are adding papers all the time. Hopefully N.J. Will be there soon epackage .


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a site I just found. Did not find Patterson but maybe you can get close. guides.library.upenn.edu/newspapers. Hope you find something use full.


----------



## NHkeith (Oct 3, 2013)

chroniclingamerica.loc.gov is shut down do to the gov shutdown.

 BS


----------

